# What does it mean when a dog poops less?



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

I recently switched from regular blue buffalo to small breed blue buffalo and now my dog poops less - less frequently and less in amount. Is this a good thing or a bad thing? What does this mean about the food? His poop is also firmer now.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

qingcong said:


> I recently switched from regular blue buffalo to small breed blue buffalo and now my dog poops less - less frequently and less in amount. Is this a good thing or a bad thing? What does this mean about the food? His poop is also firmer now.


Generally speaking, it is a good thing. It means he is able to absorb and use more of the nutrients in the food than what he was eating before. Firmer stools are a good sign as well. It seems to be agreeing with him.  I would stick with it.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree! This is a great way for your dogs poop to be!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

It means you got lucky and "hit the jackpot" for food choices LOL! Actually, it means your dog is digesting the food better, so I would stick with this food.


----------

